# Need Utah Coyote Habitat Info



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Being new to Utah:

What type of habitat does the coyote live in and do rabbits & squirrels share the same areas?

Hope to tryout a new .270 Winchester with a 6.5 - 20 scope on the 'yotes, what type of factory bullet weight / load do you suggest for long distances?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm not sure about in Utah haven't hunted their yet. But i would say it would be a safe bet that if you find a good large ravine or drainage with good sage brush or something similiar there is going to be coyotes. 
What kind of squirrels are we talking. Ground Squirrels or red tree squirrels. I'm not sure why you would need to know this but if your thinking of the sounds to make start with the jackrabbit and worry about the rest when you have used that quite a bit.


----------

